# meeresforellen fragen



## argon08 (28. Juli 2004)

hallo
dachte mal dran auf meeresforelle zu angeln

nun hab ich leider gar keine ahnung 
welche angel,schnur,vorfach,

wie wird das ganze zusammengesetzt und angewendet 
wäre nett wenn mal ein profi mir das ganze erklären könnte


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

Hi Argon, falsches Forum, MeFo hat ein eigenes Forum, ein Mod wird es sicher noch verschieben, geh einstweilen da mal rein und lese... Ich hab zwar selbst schon auf MeFo geangelt, aber durch meine Entfernung zur Küste bin ich kein "Crack"...

Nur soviel:

Rute 3,00m Spinnrute, Wurfgewicht ca. 10 - 40 Gramm, Spitzenaktion!
Rolle So 4000er Shimanogröße, sauberste Schnurwicklung erforderlich, am besten Geflechtschnur, möglichst dünn (z.B. 0,12er Fireline) Wurfweite kann entscheidend sein

Und das WICHTIGSTE:
 Geduld... wie kein anderer Angler braucht der MeFo Angler Geduld, die Cracks werden das bestätigen  Sternstunden gibts freilich auch hier...


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

Hi,
abhängig von Deiner Körpergröße würde ich die Rute eventuell noch ein paar cm länger wählen. Ich z.B. komme am besten mit 315cm länge zurecht. Bei der Rolle stimme ich Steffen60431 zu. Allerdings ist es zum einen Geschmackssache ob nun geflochten oder monofil und zum anderen auch von der Rute abhängig. Benutzt Du lieber eine eher harte Spinnrute wirst Du mit geflochtener Schnur viele Aussteiger haben. Umgekehrt hättest Du mit einer weichen Rute und monofiler Schnur, auf weitere Distanzen zu wenig direkten Kontakt zu dem Fisch. Dazu würde ich immer einen GROßEN Watkescher mitnehmen. Meine erste mefo hatte 80cm, wenn mein Kumpel nicht einen anständigen Watkescher dabei gehabt hätte, dann hätt ich alt ausgesehen.
In meinen hätte die gerade mal bis zu den Bauchflossen gepasst. Und wo wir nun schon beim waten sind, eine Wathose halte ich für unerlässlig. Man sieht zwar auch immer wieder Leute trockenen Fußes angeln, aber das kann einem bei Krautgang und steinigen Stränden viel Zeit, Nerven und Köder kosten.


----------



## Blauortsand (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

Besuche doch mal das Meerforellen und Bellybootforum, da gibt es etliche Threats zu Geräten und zu Fangtechniken! Dort hätte Deine Anfrage auch eventuell mehr Resonance gehabt! Wenn Du dass ganze durchgeforstet hast dann stelle doch noch mal genauere fragen weil die gesamte Meerforellenangelei hier mal so eben zu erläutern wäre jetzt doch etwas viel!!!


----------



## havkat (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

Verschieb............


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

thanx Mod


----------



## argon08 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

danke 
also damit ich mal spezieller frage :
wurde gern alles über vorfach wissen (angeln vom ufer)=welches material wie baut ihr es zusammen wie bebleit ihr es welchen köder benutz ihr


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

NNun ja argon08...
normalerweise wird auf Meerforelle mit der Spinnangel gefischt... nix bebleit... Also auch in diesem Sinne kein Vorfach... Hauptschnur, Wirbel, Küstenbblinker oder Küstenwobbler... Bei Geflechtschnur kann man wenn man es für nötig hält ein 1 - 1,5m langes Vorfach aus Monofil oder Fluocarbon vorschalten (angeknüpft am besten mit dem Albright-Knoten!) wegen dem Verschleiß der Geflochtenen Hauptschnur... Bei Verwendung von Monofil als Hauptschnur kannst Dir das selbstverständlich sparen...

Wie dachtest Du denn wir auf MeFo geangelt??


----------



## argon08 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

also ich hab so ein oberschlaues buch da steht drin das man1.5 -2 m vorfach benutzen soll und eine wasserkugel das war nicht ganz logisch deswegen hab ich nochmal gefragt.
wie weit wirft man den dan so raus


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

*Vorfach Naturköderangeln*
0,75-1,5m 25-30er Monofile Wurmhaken - Posenmontage/Wasserkugel

*Vorfach Sbirolino*
2,5-4m 25-30er Monofile - Fliege/Miniwobbler/Spinner/Twister/Naturköder

*Vorfach Fliegenfischen*
3-3,5m Spitze 25er

*Vorfach Spinnfischen*
0,75-1,2m 28-30erMonofile

Ist natürlich auch immer alles etwas von der Größe der zu erwartenen Meerforellen abhängig in Südschweden würde ich wahrscheinlich immer zu den stärkeren Schnurdurchmessern greifen!
Ich bevorzuge für die Vorfächer Fluocarbonschnüre habe allerdings auch schon mit Ködern direkt hinter gelber Fireline gefangen ist halt alles so ein bisserl kopfsache wahrscheinlich!
Bitte vorsicht beim Naturköderfischen -> Strände und Zeiten meiden an denen es viele gefärbte Fische gibt oder Grönländer - meistens können die Forellen nicht unbeschadet zurückgesetzt werden da sie gleich tief schlucken, am besten direkt mit Blinker oder Fliege... fischen!!!


----------



## argon08 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

in welcher entfernung trifft man von der küste aus fische an (laut erfahrungen)


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

Das ist so ein bisschen Jahreszeit und Wassertemperatur abhängig! Im Sommer tagsüber etwas tiefer und Nachts dann oftmals extrem nahe am Ufer!
Generell läßt sich sagen, dass die meerforellen hauptsächlichen im Tiefenbereich bis 10m sich am wohlsten fühlen bzw, die meiste Nahrung finden! wenn Du mit der wathose im wasser stehst so bis zu den Hüften, dann haste die meisten Bisse auf den letzten 10-15m Entfernung - kann dann aber auch sein, dass Meerforellen hinter dir langschwimmen!!!


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

Das Spinnfischen ist die gebräuchlichste Methode den Meerforellen nachzustellen. Vereinfacht gesagt : Ein künstlicher Köder, Meerforellen-Blinker oder Küstenwobbler, wird ausgeworfen und wieder eingekurbelt. Mann muss seinem Köder allerdings etwas "Leben" verleihen! Die Einholgeschwindigkeit sollte man ebenso variieren, wie auch die Laufrichtung, was man dadurch erreicht das man die Rute von Zeit zu Zeit ruckartig mal nach links, mal nach rechts bewegt. Die bevorzugte Beute der Meerforelle, die wir durch diese Köder imitieren, ist der Sandaal. Dieser versucht sich bei drohender Gefahr im Sand  zu verstecken (daher der Name). Deshalb sollte man bei der Köderführung zwischendurch auch so genannte  "Spinnstopps" einlegen. Wenn eine Meerforelle unserem Köder bis hierhin gefolgt ist, dann verleitet der Spinnstopp sie oft dazu zuzupacken um die vermeintliche Beute nicht doch in den sicheren Sandboden entkommen zu lassen. Der Spinnstopp ist oft die letzte Chance einen noch etwas unentschlossenen, dem Köder nur folgenden, Fisch zu haken. Sollte man einen solchen "Nachläufer" bemerken, und der Spinnstopp brachte nicht den gewünschten Erfolg, dann sollte man durch eine schnellere Köderführung dem Fisch eine Flucht vorzugaukeln.


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

Klick mal hier !


----------



## argon08 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

schade das nur unter der rubrik spinnfischen etwas dabeisteht
* Fliegenfischen* Spirolinofischen* Bellyboaten 
sind leider nicht verfügbar die seite hatte ich vorher schon gesehen und mir angeschaut 
#r klasse seite respekt


----------



## argon08 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

meine frage dazu wie weit wirft man den köder aus auf den bildern der erklärung und den videos schein es nicht soviel zu sein


----------



## Maddin (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

Hallo Argon,
wichtig ist auch, dass du die Sache nicht zu sehr theoretisierst  

Zum Thema Sbirolino, Blinker und Wobbler findest du hier unter "Angeln und Technik" noch ein paar Tipps. Wunder darfst du beim Meerforellenfischen aber trotzdem nicht erwarten....soll heißen: es ist nicht die Regel, dass du bei jeder Tour auch deine Forelle fängst (es sei denn du heißt Alfred E. Neumann oder Blauortsand  ). 

Grüße


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*



> es sei denn du heißt Alfred E. Neumann oder Blauortsand



Hey moment mal - Frechheit ich habe genügend Schneidertage!!!


----------



## Maddin (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

Ups  Hab ich da was übersehen ;+


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*



> Ups  Hab ich da was übersehen



Vorgestern war ich 2 Std an der Küste und blieb Schneider muß wohl jetzt doch mal Nachts ran! Aufjedenfall habe ich dieses Jahr auch schon `nen Haufen Schneidertage gepostet und dafür auch Zeugen die freuen sich alle nämlich immer so wenn ich nichts fange siehe Tag der Meerforelle!


----------



## Maddin (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

Ich glaub es dir ja...war doch nur ein Scherz (hast du die Smilies ausgestellt?)



> muß wohl jetzt doch mal Nachts ran!


Viel Spaß :l


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

Danke! Wenn ich nur nicht immer Angst hätte im dunkeln!



> hast du die Smilies ausgestellt



 :z  :z 

ne sind aktiviert aber nach Schneidertagen bin ich halt immer etwas empfindsam da wird die sache zwischen mir und den Forellen immer wieder was Persönliches!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*



			
				Mimose schrieb:
			
		

> aber nach Schneidertagen bin ich halt immer etwas empfindsam


 .... Mensch Jelle....ich wusste gar nicht, dass Du so empfindsam bist    ....was soll ich denn sagen  #c 
Lass und doch mal die Schneidertage vergleichen    #q 
@argon
es gibt noch mehr Lesestoff  :q .......hier ... oder auch hier ...oder vielleicht auf diesen Seiten .....naja, diese hier ist auch nicht schlecht..... und vielleicht auch meine Seiten   ....viel Spass beim Lesen.....


----------



## argon08 (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

die seite von maddin und seinem kumpel ist echt gut!!


ich wollte mal fragen wie lange ihr schon verheiratet seid ihr hört euch an wie ein altes ehepaar hehe


----------



## marioschreiber (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*



			
				argon08 schrieb:
			
		

> schade das nur unter der rubrik spinnfischen etwas dabeisteht
> * Fliegenfischen* Spirolinofischen* Bellyboaten
> sind leider nicht verfügbar die seite hatte ich vorher schon gesehen und mir angeschaut
> #r klasse seite respekt



Wenn ich nur nicht so wenig Freizeit hätte......!
Im Winter werde ich an der Seite weiter basteln!
Und ausserdem muss ich ja auch noch irgendwann fischen


----------



## argon08 (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

hey nicht falsch verstehen 
wie oben gesehen hab ich deine seite vorher schon entdeckt ich kann auch sagen das sie mich neugierig gemacht hat und ausserdem habe icht keine seite also etwas schlecht machen wozu man selber keine zeit und mühe verschwendet hat ist uncool

trefft ihr euch oft zum angeln ? gebt ihr das im board bekannt ?


----------



## Maddin (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*



			
				argon08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte mal fragen wie lange ihr schon verheiratet seid ihr hört euch an wie ein altes ehepaar hehe


 Der war gut :q  :q Wir sind glücklich verheiratet :g Aber wie lange? Mensch Männer können sich sowas doch nicht merken


----------



## argon08 (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

maddin deine seite ist aber echt klasse erhält man alle inf zu diesem thema top


spass verstehste auch echt cool


----------



## marioschreiber (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*



			
				argon08 schrieb:
			
		

> hey nicht falsch verstehen ...



Hab ich nicht !


----------



## Nordangler (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

Mensch bei diesem Text werde ich ja wahnsinnig !! Oder bin ich es schon ??
Laßt ja meinen Jelle in Frieden. Meinen kleinen Knurpsjeggen.

Argon008 Ich denke, das du zwar einiges an Infos von den Kollegen kriegen wirst. Aber was du davon evtl gebrauchen kannst, wirst du sehen. Jeder von uns hier im Board angelt im Prinzip anders auf Meerforelle, jeder schwört auf einen anderen Köder usw. und so fort.
Die Grundlage, wird für dich sein. Ca. 3 Meter Rute bis 40 gr. Wurfgewicht.
Eine anständige salzwasserresidente Rolle mit mindestens 150 Meter Schnurfassung.
Eine Spule mit geflochtener und eine Spule mit monofiler Schnur.
Denke mal 0,10-0,12 geflochtener 0,28 monofiler.
Jetzt kommst du ins Spiel.
Teste alles und du wirst im Laufe der Zeit deine Erfahrungen machen.
Du wirst deine eigenen Topköder finden und nutzen. Achja Jelle !! Hier noch einmal vielen Dank für den Snapes. 

Sven


----------



## argon08 (1. August 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

@ dorschdiggler hab mich irgendwie soweit gelinkt das ich auf irgend einer seite mit freier katalog bestellung war jetzt find ich sie nicht mehr hat einer eine ahnung


----------



## marioschreiber (1. August 2004)

*AW: meeresforellen fragen*

Versuch mal über die "Verlauf"-Funktion im Browser die Seite wieder zu finden.


----------

